# Apache Group webserver



## i125 (11. Februar 2003)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich habe folgende Frage, und hoffe das mich der Systemadministrator oder der Moderator hier mich nicht erschießt ;-)

Also ich möchte gerne einen Apache Group Webserver auf einer NT4.0 Maschine mit PHP 4.3 Installieren.

Hat jemand schon mal erfahrungen auf einem NT4.0 Server gesammelt?

Würde mich interessieren...

Für eure Antwort danke ich im voraus.


Gruss


Alexander


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von igfas _
> *Hallo liebes Forum*



Vielleicht solltest Du die User ansprechen  



> ich habe folgende Frage, und hoffe das mich der Systemadministrator oder der Moderator hier mich nicht erschießt ;-)



Das passiert nicht, im Forum lynchen die User  



> Also ich möchte gerne einen Apache Group Webserver auf einer NT4.0 Maschine mit PHP 4.3 Installieren.
> 
> Hat jemand schon mal erfahrungen auf einem NT4.0 Server gesammelt?



Also, der Apache 1.3 wurde für Win NT und Win 2000 geschrieben. Wichtig ist die aktualisierung mit dem Service Pack 6 !!! Service Pack 3 oder 4 hat irgendwas mit  TCP/IP und Winsock verwurschtelt, was ab 5 und 6 wieder in Ordnung gebracht wurde.

Ab Apache 1.3.7 MUSS Winsock 2 installiert sein, das dürfte sich aber mit den Service Packs erledigen.

Nach meinen Erfahrungen läuft der Apache sehr stabil mit NT 4 (mit SP 6). Am besten läßt man den Apache dann als Service laufen. Es gibt mehrere Installer für den Apache die einem die Wahl lassen.


----------



## Christian Fein (12. Februar 2003)

Hallo ich muss dich wirklich erschiessen.

Grund:
Apache Group ratet selber davon ab den Apache auf Windows laufen zu lassen, zu anderen Dingen als Enwicklung.
Der Perfomanceverlust ist einfach zu hoch.

Es gibt 2 Lösungen die besser sind:
1. Lösung 
Nutze den IIS und binde dort PHP ein, auch wenn PHP auf Windows nicht so performant läuft. Der IIS ist vielleicht nicht der sicherste, aber zumindest auf Windows zu hause und recht performant. 

2. Lösung
Nutze kein NT4.0. Was ich für die bessere Lösung halte. NT ist doch schon etwas älter und auch kein wirkliches Server Betriebssystem. Es gibt kostenlose Alternativen von UNIX (*BSD ) über Linux die bedeutend besser geeignet sind für deine Ansprüche.
Klar muss mann sich das erst anlernen, aber das muss mann so oder so wenn mann einen Server aufsetzt. Denn mann trägt auch die Verantwortet darüber. Und wenn der Server als Spamrelay Station genutzt wird, kann mann mächtig ärger bekommen.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (12. Februar 2003)

*[OT]*



> _Original geschrieben von HolyFly _
> *Klar muss mann sich das erst anlernen, aber das muss mann so oder so wenn mann einen Server aufsetzt. Denn mann trägt auch die Verantwortet darüber. Und wenn der Server als Spamrelay Station genutzt wird, kann mann mächtig ärger bekommen.*


Und was ist mit den Frauen?


----------



## i125 (12. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

erst mal Windows NT 4.0 Server ist weder veraltet noch ein Workstation System! Es ist immer noch dem Windows 2000 Server in sachen Sicherheit und Stabilität überlegen!

Zum Webserver, den hab ich schon seit ca. 1 Jahr am laufen, der steht auch online zur Verfügung, und das ich den Inhalt verantworten muss ist auch klar, er wird wissenschaftlich genutzt...

Nur auf einer Primergy 560 mit 4 x 200 Mhz und 1GB Hauptspeicher brauch ich kein Win2K dafür hab ich keine Ressurcen!

Und er IIS kosten Lizensgebüren, der ist nämlich nicht dabei, höchstens noch die alte Version, bei NT4.0 -> IIS2.0 und bei 2K -> IIS4.0 da fehlt leider die Performance.

Soviel dazu...

Trotdem erstmal danke an euch


----------



## Christian Fein (13. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von igfas _
> *Hallo,
> 
> erst mal Windows NT 4.0 Server ist weder veraltet noch ein Workstation System! Es ist immer noch dem Windows 2000 Server in sachen Sicherheit und Stabilität überlegen!
> *



Was mal nicht wirklich schwer ist 
Aber lassen wir das, 
meine Aussage ist die das PHP auf IIS nicht so performant läuft wie auf UNIX/Linux und Apache. 
Das kannst du gern auch auf http://www.php.net nachlesen.


----------

